# On JSA and thinking of fostering



## Happymammy (18 Jul 2010)

Good Evening

We want to become a foster carer's, we are currently receiving job seekers allowance. Is the payment effected as you receive a payment (or should i say the child is paid for and all there needs paid for) Majority of the time the children are only with you a short while. I am looking for work but while im doing that i want to help these children. My sister is a social worker and there is so many children out there needing a home. Myself and my husband can help, but we understand it is temporary and in the long term hope to return to work when an interview is actually successful.. Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jul 2010)

JA is only affected if you are not avaailable for or genuinely seeking work; this, from what you say, is not the case with you. Not sure what other payment you are talking about?


----------



## Tessi (18 Jul 2010)

hi happymammy

I would love to learn more about foster care.  I'm sorry this is not you're question but you're own question kind of caught me on the hop and started me thinking once again.  We don't have any kids, not married because of the recession etc, would adore children but living in a lovely bungalow that is superb except it needs wall insulation and window up dating.  I'm starting a course in community facilitating in the hope i can someday soon (years) get a decent job, whereas my partner is at a loss with regards to getting work.  The one thing is  he is  absolutely one hundred percent brilliant with youths and very young children.  

Unfortunately he is in his forties and is not exactly small.  Gentle joint is half way there.  He is extremely trusted by his family to look after their kids and to be honest, he is all everyone wants in most cases


----------



## gipimann (18 Jul 2010)

Welfarite said:


> JA is only affected if you are not avaailable for or genuinely seeking work; this, from what you say, is not the case with you. Not sure what other payment you are talking about?


 
I think the OP is referring to the Fostering Allowance which is paid to foster parents by the HSE.

I had a quick look at the Operational Guidelines on means assessment and it doesn't appear to be a non-assessable income for JSA, so is likely to be assessed as means, although I could be wrong on this.


----------



## gipimann (18 Jul 2010)

Tessi said:


> hi happymammy
> 
> I would love to learn more about foster care.


 
Tessi,

This website might be useful to you.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Happymammy (18 Jul 2010)

Hi Tessi

We cannot foster with the HSE because our children are under 10. There is many other routes you can look at, we are looking to help where we can so basically we are not picking a particular age group to get involved with, a lot of children looking for homes or respite care in the 10 to 18 catagory... These are other fostering companies out there we have registered with.Cant put up the websites but if you google fostering you can see them all there.


----------



## Happymammy (18 Jul 2010)

Thank you Welfarite, yes the payment is the weekly fostering payment you receive it can vary, €350 approx, but this money is for the child not us, so i reckon they would means test our jsa payment???


----------



## Welfarite (18 Jul 2010)

Foster Care Allowance is not taken inot account for JA means test; see here under 'rules'.


----------



## Happymammy (19 Jul 2010)

Thank you


----------



## fizzelina (19 Jul 2010)

Happymammy said:


> Hi Tessi
> 
> We cannot foster with the HSE because our children are under 10. There is many other routes you can look at, we are looking to help where we can so basically we are not picking a particular age group to get involved with, a lot of children looking for homes or respite care in the 10 to 18 catagory... These are other fostering companies out there we have registered with.Cant put up the websites but if you google fostering you can see them all there.


 
Happymammy, what other "fostering companies" are you talking about? In Ireland? I never heard of someone registering with a company to foster. Foster placements come through the HSE and social workers.


----------



## NHG (20 Jul 2010)

I know a couple with a foster child, they have a small child themselves and another on the way, never heard that your own children had to be over 10, I thought that the whole idea was to have them in a loving secure family environment.


----------



## Happymammy (20 Jul 2010)

There is a few FFI is one, and there is a few others that work in partnership with the HSE. Yes NHG apparently so, we just want to help and wouldn't be offering if we didnt feel up to the job, our children are very happy and im sure a foster child would integrate well and the time they spend with us would help them learn trust, stability and security which would enable them to continue on into their teens with some experience of happiness or give them some releif from their current situation... But thats the rules, with FFI your child must be over 2. I understand that its so the foster childs behaviour etc is not witnessed by our own developing children and does not effect them. For instance i would make myself available for a child who is orphaned and has nobody or c child that has a disability and their parents need a short respite I think it would be good for my children to see this and not to be judgemental of others, i would not however take a child who has been sexually abused because i feel my own children are too young to be exposed to that world for now. I would however take them when my children are old enough to understand and we could work together to help a child.


----------



## NHG (20 Jul 2010)

I can fully understand the familys youngest child needing to be over 2 but not over 10 as a previous poster said earlier.

You go for it, its hard work but very very rewarding when you have the opportunity to make someone who is insecure and unhappy smile.


----------



## Happymammy (21 Jul 2010)

Awe thanks i really need to do this its mad, it makes me so angry that in this day children are so neglected, i just cant sit back and not help... Will keep you posted


----------



## Sandals (21 Jul 2010)

Had looked into this whole area two years ago when having child no. 1 (west of ireland). Very hard to even get the application form in the first place. Rule is indeed youngest child had to over two. however I was told to apply for the training/interviews etc as my child would well be two by the time I got a child if suitable. However I happened to mention there is a seven year gap beween no. 1 and no. 2 and so would love a child around the age 4/5 in two years time and was told the only child I could get would be under my youngest age. Have had no. 3 since then and really a foster baby would be too much of a handful so have placed idea to back of mind.

Had seen fostering in action with a Junior Cert kid, absolutely lovely child, had no idea she was in foster system till at p/t meeting two ladies sat in front of me - one foster mum and the other mum.


----------



## mumsy (26 Jul 2010)

just completing my foster training no your Fostering Allowance is not taken into account for JA


----------



## mumsy (26 Jul 2010)

It takes about a year to complete training, assessments etc, we found it easy enough to apply, I just got onto my local fostering department.  As regards children being over 2, it was not an issue for us we have 4 children ages 2,4,8, and 13 and no issue was raised over their ages.  My parents have done fostering in the past so we are familiar with what is expected of us.  I have worked full time up to last year, but now am enjoying time at home, fostering has always been something we have wanted to do, now I have time at home to be a foster carer, while my husband is there to back be up after his day at work


----------



## partnership (28 Jul 2010)

I am unaware of any other fostering arrangements except through HSE - who does the fostering assessment which is a very detailed one?  I would be surprised if fostering payment is paid without this assessment.


----------

